# Orchard Autocare: Audi A4 Avant Black Edition.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Good evening all and another wee write up from Orchard HQ.. This was an enhancement detail that we carried out on a 13 month old Audi A4 Avant Black Edition that the owner wanted us to ready for sale as their new Avant was due to be delivered soon. When the car arrived it looked pretty clean with only the usual tar and dirt, but they have dogs and even with some pretty nifty covers hairs still managed to get everywhere. The customer brief was simple: "Make it look like new". The first stage was to fully decontaminate the car prior to machining, on initial inspection it looks pretty smart until you see the inprocess pictures!
Products used during wash and Decontamination:
•	Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy Snow Foam.
•	Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse. 
•	Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse. 
•	Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath Shampoo. (2 bucket method wash).
•	Zaino Clay.
•	Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse.

After initial foaming and wash stage, the car was treated to a full Iron Decontamination using our Concentrated Iron Cleanse at a dilution of 1:1 Because of the unbelievable heat of the morning approx. 18 degrees be 7:30am (we started cleaning it at 6am to avoid the heat) It still baked a bit so to ensure full coverage we repeated this process (and redeveloped the product to add a whetting agent to reduce drying out the joy of actually making our own products!) From what looked like a very clean car products a massive reaction that's for sure.













Next we moved onto our now class leading Tar Cleanse Tar remover, just to be funky we are going for a sexy pink look which makes ensuring full coverage it pretty simple, This product is a simple spray on, let it do it's voodoo and power hose off.. Rubbing is only necessary on a few very localised stubborn spots. Once hosed off, the car was given a second full clean and then clayed to ensure all contamination had been removed. This product simply is sprayed on and it sticks to the paintwork like a gel and simply dissolved the tar into nothing once dissolved, it is held in the gel and can simply be washed away! I usually apply this and then clean the wheels allowing on between 5-30 minutes depending on how heavy the tar staining is for this car, it was about 5-10 minutes approx. 




Tar is fully and safely dissolved and it then encapsulated within the gel preventing it from restaining the paintwork. 


Once the tar was all removed the car was given a second wash using a 2 bucket method and Bramley Bubble bath at a dilution of 2000:1 and clayed using Zaino clay to ensure a perfectly clean and contamination free surface. 
Once inside and under the lights, the car was in very good shape and a credit to the owner having only slight marking so the order of the day was to make the Ibis White finish as blindingy blingy as possible. The correction achieved using Orchard Autocare Perfection Polish which was a prototype at this stage and then refined using Megs 205 on a blue 3M pad by rotary. 
The interior was a similar story, lots of random dog hair and a wet dog smell inside the car, not too bad but enough to notice. The interior was treated to a full steam clean with the mats and interior carpets getting fully treated with a bacterial enzyme to neutralise the smell. Once perfectly clean all plastics and rubbers were treated with
•	Orchard Autocare Interior Wizard to give a natural finish but they have ben nourished and will be protected from UV.

Once everything was cleaned 
•	Wheel arches were dressed with Orchard Autocare Glitz.
•	Wheels were sealed with Speed Seal.
•	Tyres dressed with Orchard Glitz.
•	Exhaust tips Cleaned using our own home brew Chrome polish to be launched soon
•	Engine bay was fully steam cleaned and all surfaces treated with Speed Seal.

Finally, the Exterior and all the door shuts were treated with 2 coats of Orchard Autocare Speed Seal and the Orchard Autocare Perfection. All glass was treated with Hydrophobe Pro. 
Now for the Afters, Many thanks for reading and as always all C&C are welcome.











































Many thanks, 
Rollo


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job! this Audi is now looking proper


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## DaveEP2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lovely job!


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

What did you put on the trim? Looks black as! Great job. 

T


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

External trim and engine bay I used Orchard Autocare Speed Seal it can be used on paint, plastic and glass (not the windscreen as some wipers chatter). the interior trim, I used Orchard Autocare Interior Wizard.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job Ronnie!! Really want to try Glitz but just waiting for the mainland postage to drop


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice job :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Great work once again bud. Lovely house btw


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Looking good. 
Liking the pink tar remover!


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great work as always and amazing finish


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice write up

Have to say I love Glitz

Looks like I will have to try Speed Seal now


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Unreal work as usual lad


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very good work there...


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Great work*

Rollo, great work, great thread and please keep it up. Cheers Doc:detailer:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great job, lovely car too.

Chris


----------



## siggi53 (Dec 5, 2009)

nice job


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks for all the great comments. Keep an eye out for more regular updates on 
www.facebook.com/ocdni


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

lovely finish, although im not clued up - what is "black edition" as far as i can see the car is white, the grille etc is silver and the wheels are 2 tone silver?

not a dig, im genuinely not sure?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

mike13098 said:


> lovely finish, although im not clued up - what is "black edition" as far as i can see the car is white, the grille etc is silver and the wheels are 2 tone silver?
> 
> not a dig, im genuinely not sure?


Grille is black, only the rings are silver. Roof rails are black and the interior trim is gloss back.

Edit - window surrounds are also black as Ronnie has said below. Looks more subtle than shiny chrome (like on mine)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As always, great results Ronnie.

They have to be the cleanest, shiniest, slickest looking tyres I've seen in long many a year. What's the secret product?

Cooks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

mike13098 said:


> lovely finish, although im not clued up - what is "black edition" as far as i can see the car is white, the grille etc is silver and the wheels are 2 tone silver?
> 
> not a dig, im genuinely not sure?


As said window trims and roof rails are black and interior trim is also black it just is a trim option level from what I have been told looks much better than the chrome.



Cookies said:


> As always, great results Ronnie.
> 
> They have to be the cleanest, shiniest, slickest looking tyres I've seen in long many a year. What's the secret product?
> 
> Cooks


Many thanks. It's our Orchard Autocare Glitz tyre and trim dressing and no fling either..


----------

